

Don't let being the CEO get in your way of working on the product - a4agarwal
http://sachin.posterous.com/dont-let-being-ceo-get-in-the-way-of-working

======
axiom
The best reason to continue working on the product as CEO is that you can make
far better management decisions that way. Even if that 10-20% time you spend
coding isn't as productive as doing sales or business development, it's
essential to keep that one foot in product development so that you can
prioritize correctly.

~~~
Hovertruck
Maybe. From experience though if you don't spend that much time working on the
product, you have a skewed view of the work. I think it's better to have
someone who spends 90-100% of their time coding advise you on such priorities.
It also shows your engineers that you know they can do the job and you trust
them.

Of course, this assumes you have engineers that you know can do the job and
you trust.

------
Alex63
I'd be interested to hear of examples of successful companies (other than
Posterous) where a founder is CEO and continues to develop. I would think that
would be a very challenging balancing act.

~~~
xal
Shopify for one.

